# Human Tissue and Embryos (Draft) Bill



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

The government has published its draft legislation to replace and update the Human Fertilisation and Embryology Act and it contains various changes for patients using donor sperm or eggs.  Do have a look at my post in the Ask a Lawyer board if you're interested in the detail.

Natalie
[email protected]


----------

